# Courier Companies In Italy... To Post Items To Australia



## ladolcevita78

Hi everyone!

I'm living in Reggio Calabria and I'm planning to move back to Melbourne, Australia.

I have been away from home for the past 2 years and I'm wanting to ship clothing, books, shoes etc back to Australia. I wanted some options instead of posting these items with Posta Italia.

Appreciate any other suggestions and possible websites.

Warm regards

LDV


----------



## Arturo.c

ladolcevita78 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm living in Reggio Calabria and I'm planning to move back to Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> I have been away from home for the past 2 years and I'm wanting to ship clothing, books, shoes etc back to Australia. I wanted some options instead of posting these items with Posta Italia.
> 
> Appreciate any other suggestions and possible websites.
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> LDV


All the major courier companies, such as DHL, FedEx, UPS and TNT have offices and websites for Italy. Just try sending a few e-mails to them specifying size and weight, and that you need to send bulky packages by surface (road, rail or ship), and ask for estimates.

However shipments by SAL through Poste Italiane's "pacco postale internazionale" are by far the most convenient and cheap.


----------

